# Daisy & the Phantom pregnancy!



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I have just returned from the vets as I had a list of things I wanted to ask about!

I suspected that she was having a phantom pregnancy. She hadn't eaten for two days and I thought she may be leaking milk.

Because Daisy had reverted back to the beginning with her seperation issues I had been advised to talk to the vets about calmatives.

I also needed to discuss spaying options.

My vet was lovely  She confirmed that Daisy is having a false pregnancy and yes this may be having an affect on her behaviour. First job is to deal with the phantom pregnancy and then see how her behaviour is two weeks after the meds have finished. Then consider calmatives if necessary in conjunction with her training. 

They don't do keyhole spay which I knew so for me it would mean a trip of up to an hour to the nearest vets. I therefore need to balance this with using my local vet who will be on hand if there are any issues. Not sure yet, will have to think on that one  

The vet didn't even comment when I said Daisy was raw fed! 

So many things to think about but at least Daisy is having all the treatment she needs.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I hope all goes well with everything....so hard to see our babies out of sorts


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Ah bless her. Poor Daisy and poor you too. I don't have a girl but am interested as to why girls have phantom pregnancies? Do the professionals know why this happens? Can the bitches get emotions in knowing they want a litter of puppies or is it purely a body over the brain thing? By spaying I assume that bitches could no longer have phantom pregnancies which I suppose means that it is a physical thing rather than mental? If you have more information, just out of interest I'd love to know more ... That's if you don't mind talking about it. xx


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Sounds like you have a very nice vet Sarah 
Glad it looks as though there are answers to the recurrence of Daisy's separation issues. Let's hope that she will get better when the hormones subside!! XX


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm glad the vet was supportive  Poor Daisy, I can't imagine how horrible it must feel like  If I was going through the same thing I think I'd be the grumpiest thing in the world!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

S.Claire said:


> Ah bless her. Poor Daisy and poor you too. I don't have a girl but am interested as to why girls have phantom pregnancies? Do the professionals know why this happens? Can the bitches get emotions in knowing they want a litter of puppies or is it purely a body over the brain thing? By spaying I assume that bitches could no longer have phantom pregnancies which I suppose means that it is a physical thing rather than mental? If you have more information, just out of interest I'd love to know more ... That's if you don't mind talking about it. xx


No of course not  it is very interesting. As far as I am aware that even if not mated a bitch's hormone levels follow a similar to pattern to one that has been mated. This means that it is quite common for a bitch to experience some level of false pregnancy although this might not be to the extent of Daisy where milk is produced. It is a hormonal thing not a mental thing. 

This is why spaying is done 12 weeks after the season as it gives the hormones a chance to return to their normal level. In addition to this if a spay is done too close to the end of a season there is still a chance a false pregnancy can occur. My vet tells me that this is much harder to treat once everything has been 'removed'. I believe that some other members have been told different advice about timings recently though. I will be happy to wait the 12 weeks especially with all the other issues that Daisy has going on at the moment!  Hope this helps. xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Useful thread ... Keep us posted .. as many of us wont have experienced these issue with our poos  

Hugs to Daisy xxx


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Thank you Sarah. Very interesting. Poor little mite. How confusing for her. Us girls hormones are never easy to control  xx


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

One of my terriers also named Daisy! had a phantom pregnency before she was spayed upside was I got the spay on the insurance as deemed necessary to prevent other phantoms. She lived to the ripe old age of 15plus so didn't do her any harm.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Aaah poor Daisy but glad you have a lovely vet and she is getting the treatment she needs and of course you the help you need. Sending you both big hugs  xx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Yes,poor daisy. She is very lucky to have you as her mummy. I hope daisy is more settled tonight and you manage to get a bit more sleep...you must be shattered.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I hope Daisy gets over it quite quickley, it is very sad to see them go through this. My father's JR had two phantoms and she would adopt a soft toy and carry it everywhere and defend it fiercely, poor thing. Then all of a sudden after a few weeks just just seemed to be over it and dumped the toy. It was very sad to watch though, she would even hate going out for a wee, afraid something would happen to the toy!


----------



## Wizbus (Feb 26, 2011)

Poor Daisy, hope everything calms down for her soon, what a worry  It's good to have a supportive vet, although that's a difficult decision regarding the Spay op. xx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Yes,poor daisy. She is very lucky to have you as her mummy. I hope daisy is more settled tonight and you manage to get a bit more sleep...you must be shattered.


Thank you Colin, I guess I am like you with Betty, we do what ever we can to help our lovely Cockapoos . I am pretty tired, hoping for a good night tonight but I am also being realistic and realise that it may take another few nights for any improvement to be seen. I just hope the bags under my eyes don't get any bigger! 



wellerfeller said:


> I hope Daisy gets over it quite quickley, it is very sad to see them go through this. My father's JR had two phantoms and she would adopt a soft toy and carry it everywhere and defend it fiercely, poor thing. Then all of a sudden after a few weeks just just seemed to be over it and dumped the toy. It was very sad to watch though, she would even hate going out for a wee, afraid something would happen to the toy!


Oh bless, that sounds sad  but glad they got over it quickly. Daisy isn't doing this with toys but she is trying to dig everything! Before she lies down anywhere she seems to spend ages digging the spot! Thank goodness we have hard floors and not carpet although she did a good job of scratching one of my leather sofas this week. Thankfully it is the one that Milly my old cat had already destroyed and is on the 'must replace' list!  

xx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Wizbus said:


> Poor Daisy, hope everything calms down for her soon, what a worry  It's good to have a supportive vet, although that's a difficult decision regarding the Spay op. xx


Yes, I am really not sure. I think I will ask my vet about post op care should I choose to go elsewhere. If they are happy to help should any issues arise I think I might just make the effort and travel. Daisy is really good in the car and will probably be tired after the op. 

Does anyone know if dogs experience car sickness after an anaesthetic? Thanks x


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Yes, I am really not sure. I think I will ask my vet about post op care should I choose to go elsewhere. If they are happy to help should any issues arise I think I might just make the effort and travel. Daisy is really good in the car and will probably be tired after the op.
> 
> Does anyone know if dogs experience car sickness after an anaesthetic? Thanks x


Car sickness is certainly not something that seems to be a problem with the pets we have in for ops. We would always be happy to provide post op care for pets that have been operated on elsewhere, although if problems arise where extra meds etc is needed, we would charge for those whereas we may not if we had done the op.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Thank you Katie, that is really useful to know.  x


----------

